# Are chances better second time round?



## johners (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all

I just finished my first IVF cycle and it ended last week with a BFN. I'm feeling very emotional at the moment and unsure of the future. 

I've heard that the second IVF cycle can have a more positive outcome than the first as the clinic is more aware of how your body reacts to drugs. Is this the case? 

We attended ARGC and will go with them again for our second attempt. Does anyone advises how long to wait between cycles?

Positive stories needed x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi hun - sorry to hear about your neg cycle.  i think the clinic can learn a lot from you on your first cycle - to be honest i never expected our first one to work, and wasn't very surprised that it didn't.  On our second and third cycles he was a ble to manage the drugs better.

I got a bfp and chem pg on the second go and bfp to full term on our 3rd.

good luck


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi johners,

I too was told that after my first tx was negative,they said that my 2nd or 3rd would have a more positive outcome as they can regulate the drugs to how your body has responded to them as the 1st one is like a trial run,although im not infertile i had been sterilized and my new partner had no kids of his own,so i thought i would get pregnant on first go but its not always the case sadly.I know its no consolation especially as treatment is so expensive, but i had my 2nd go and i got a bfp.

Hope you go on to get your bfp soon chick, and good luck 

love janine xx


----------

